
Mike Shroepfer on Engineering at Scale at Facebook - Anon84
http://www.25hoursaday.com/weblog/2009/10/29/FacebookSeattleEngineeringRoadShowMikeShroepferOnEngineeringAtScaleAtFacebook.aspx
======
egonzalez
Another great resource are the Velocity Conference videos on Blip.tv Includes
Facebook,Twitter and Myspace.

